# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  El Puente del Rei en Gavarda

## perdiguera

El motivo de mi viaje a Gavarda era conocer de cerca el puente que se veía desde la A-7 y que yo pensaba que era un puente al que el Júcar, en su proceso de modificación de su curso, había dejado de pasar por él y por tanto se había abandonado.
Así que convencido de ello me fuí a verlo de cerca.
El puente, lo que queda de él, es magnífico; quince ojos, tres centrales de arco rebajado y seis a cada lado de medio punto, los del lado izquierdo han perdido la bóveda. Las dimensiones grandiosas.
Siguiendo con la idea que llevaba me creí que lo que pasa por debajo de uno de los arcos centrales era una recreación del antiguo cauce, pues viene formando una especie de meandro.
Así me marché de la visita, encantado con un puente al que el río había abandonado y que la falta de uso había casi destruido, peroque alguien había creado a su alrededor una zona de ocio para contemplarlo en su magnitud.

Os pongo las 5 primeras fotos y luego sigo.

----------


## perdiguera

Os sigo poniendo más fotos de este puente.











Continúa....

----------


## perdiguera

Continuamos con más imágenes del puente y la zona de ocio.











En el siguiente termino y resuelvo el enigma.

----------


## perdiguera

Os pongo la última foto y después de ella la explicación de la historia del puente.



Como os he dicho antes pensaba que el puente había sido abandonado por el río pero al consultar en la red datos sobre el  mismo para documentarme encontré que se colocó el puente ahí y se pensaba traer luego el río mediante una modificación del cauce y más cosas que os pongo

Wikipedia dice:

_El Puente del Rey. Construcción de finales del siglo XVIII (1786), es el fruto de un proyecto de nuevas vías de comunicación del reinado de Carlos III, el primer intento de construir una carretera sobre el río Júcar. Se sitúa a la izquierda de la autovía Valencia-Albacete poco antes de atravesar el río Júcar. En en cuanto a la construcción de esta emblemática estructura es preciso hacer obligada referencia al denominado Nuevo Camino Real, abierto entre los años 1765 y 1778._

Y aquí otra fuente que nos enseña más sobre el puente.

_La construcción de este Puente, bajo el reinado de Carlos III, estaba vinculada a nuevos ejes viarios.
Finalmente, no se concluyó.

El conocido como Puente del Rey, de Gavarda, es una magnífica obra de ingeniería civil del final del siglo XVIII, consecuencia de un proyecto para construir la primera carretera sobre el río Xúquer durante el reinado de Carlos III. Una iniciativa que quedó inconclusa en 1801, cuando sus obras cedieron definitivamente.
El arquitecto encargado de ejecutar la obra fue el arquitecto Joaquín Martínez. El magnífico puente poseía 226,5 metros de longitud y cerca de 15 de anchura. La obra se efectuó mediante mampostería y ladrillo. Los trabajos comenzaron el 29 de abril de 1796 y se interrumpieron en 1801.
Pese a que el puente no llegó a concluirse, varios de sus arcos sí que se erigieron (los correspondientes a su sección sur). Parte de estas arcadas se tapiaron décadas atrás para utilizarlas como almacenes de carácter agrícola.
Este elemento patrimonial de Gavarda se puede localizar a la izquierda de la actual autovía de Valencia a Albacete. Los vestigios más interesantes de esta infraestructura pertenecen a la parte central del puente, en la que se conservan tres grandes arcos de medio punto, fabricados con sillares de piedra. Sobre los arcos, la disposición de estos sillares adopta una estructura escalonada, a modode remate.
El puente debería haberse integrado en el conocido como el Camino del Rey (Nou Camí Reial), desde Almansa a Valencia. En los últimos años se han puesto en marcha diferentes iniciativas para restaurar y poner en valor los restos del Puente del Rey, uno de los elementos más significativos del patrimonio histórico-artístico de Gavarda._

http://www.anuariosculturales.com/Mo...%20gavarda.pdf

Como véis mi error era grande no podía pensar que el río nunca pasó por debajo ni que no se terminara.

Un poco como algunas obras que se han hecho hace poco y que están en la mente de todos.

En fín que, como pone el amigo Tescelma en su firma, la historia es un incesante volver a empezar, preciosa frase de Tucídides, que viene ni pintiparada al caso.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## jlois

Realmente alucinante, gracias Perdiguera , tanto por las imágenes como por la historia y los datos de esta curiosa construcción, sus dimensiones son tremendas.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdiguera el viaje si que te ha cundido, eres de las personas que les da un valor especial a lo que otras personas no verían aunque vivieran tres veces.
Gracias por el bonito reportaje.

----------


## ben-amar

Muchas gracias por las fotos y la historia de este puente; se ve que en otros tiempos ya habia gente que mangoneaba algo por ahí, no es nuevo.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias a todos por vuestros halagos.

Ayer se me olvidó poner la fuente (Luján siempre pienso en tí) de dónde había leído lo de mover el río y ahora os la pongo 

http://www.slideshare.net/saramora/p...avarda-7602435

Como podéis ver ni en este documento se puede ver una foto con el puente completo.

----------


## FEDE

Gran reportaje tocayo sobre este puente de Gavarda, la verdad es que viendolo hoy parece una obra de arte, aunque ese puente ¡por lo que entiendo! nunca sirvió para nada, muchas gracias.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

> Gran reportaje tocayo sobre este puente de Gavarda, la verdad es que viendolo hoy parece una obra de arte, aunque ese puente ¡por lo que entiendo! nunca sirvió para nada, muchas gracias.
> 
> Un abrazo


Efectivamente nunca sirvió para nada, sólo era parte de un plan de caminos que no llegó a fructificar del todo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola Perdiguera. Muchas gracias por el reportaje, que te ha quedado perfecto. Interesante ver ese puente, al no estar terminado por arriba.

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Hola Perdiguera, ahora veo tus fotos del precioso puente, muy curioso y grandes las explicaciones.
Muchas gracias y la zona de ocio se vé muy desierta, no?? O era la hora??
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

La verdad es que no había nadie.
La hora eran las 12:30 aproximadamente de la mañana.
La verdad es que los accesos están muy mal señalizados, entré por uno, por eso vi el puente de Ferro, y salí por otro y en ninguno figuraba ninguna indicación de la existencia del puente, eso sí para las bicicletas estaba perfectamente señalizado.

----------

